# Giới thiệu Bộ kìm đa năng xiaomi nextool chính hãng



## nguyenanh12 (19/10/21)

Đối mang những người dùng thích tự tay sửa chữa hay trong những chuyến đi phượt xa thì những bộ dụng cụ bỏ túi đa năng như bộ kìm đa năng *xiaomi nextool* KT5024 là bổ ích nhất. Sản phẩm là sự tích hợp của 10 công dụng trong một bộ công cụ gồm đa dạng phụ kiện khác nhau. Bề ngoài 10 in 1 nên sẽ rất gọn gàng, linh động, phù hợp bỏ túi, tiết kiệm diện tích lưu trữ.





bề ngoài linh động, gọn nhẹ
Bộ kìm đa năng Nextool KT5024 là sự hài hòa các công cụ như kéo, kìm, dao, cưa gỗ, tua vít, que tạo lửa và các công cụ khác trong một thân máy. Bộ dụng cụ đa năng đáp ứng 10 chức năng thực tiễn giúp người dùng thuận lợi căn vặn, cắt, cưa,… hỗ trợ rẻ cho các thao tác cuộc sống hằng ngày. Bề ngoài nhỏ gọn sở hữu kích thước gấp chỉ dài khoảng 11cm rất dễ bỏ túi và với theo bên cạnh.

48 phòng ban được xếp đặt và kiểm soát chặt chẽ kết liên có nhau hạn chế sự méo mó, đảm bảo đúng chức năng và lớp lang lúc gấp. Mỗi phòng ban đều mang bản lề riêng nên rất cởi mở đóng mở, đảm bảo an toàn và thao tác được thuận tiện hơn cho khách hàng.

Tìm hiểu thêm về sản phẩm *đèn cảm biến xiaomi* tại website này của chúng tôi
nguyên liệu cứng cáp, chất lượng
nguyên liệu chủ yếu của bộ kìm đa năng chính là thép hợp kim 420J2, 30Cr13 cho độ cứng một mực, thích hợp sở hữu từng công cụ. Giai đoạn mạ lớp phủ đen tạo thành màng oxit dày đặc và mịn giúp bảo vệ thân thép. Trong khoảng ấy cho hiệu quả chống oxy hóa, gỉ sét, chống bám bẩn và mồ hôi cực kì thấp. Đặc biệt độ chính xác lúc xử lý với thể đạt 0.04mm cao hơn hẳn so với những kim loại bình thường chỉ là 0.1mm.
mẫu mã đa chức năng
Bộ kìm đa năng Nextool KT5024 đem lại cho người mua rộng rãi công dụng bổ ích, tương trợ rộng rãi hoàn cảnh dùng khác nhau.

Bộ kìm tiêu dùng nguyên liệu thép hợp kim 30Cr13 sở hữu độ cứng lên đến HRC50 với 3 chức năng như kìm mũi nhọn, kìm vặn vẹo và kìm cắt… bề ngoài hàm rất sắt bén và chặt chẽ hỗ trợ tốt trong những thao tác như kẹp, xoắn, cắt và vặn vẹo vít.




vật dụng kéo to cho hiệu quả cắt bén và mau chóng hơn ở những thiết bị có kích thước to. Kéo và kìm được phối hợp chung tay cầm, đóng mở suôn sẻ hỗ trợ phải chăng trong các thao tác cắt giấy, vải, dây,… 1 phương pháp sắt bén và trơn tuột.

Que tạo lửa được gia công trong khoảng nguyên liệu magie rắn chất lượng cao sở hữu khả năng chống ẩm và rất dễ bảo quản. Đây sẽ là phương tiện thiết yếu trong những hoạt động ngoài trời khi bạn muốn tạo lửa, nhất là các chuyến phượt và dã ngoại.
Xem thêm sản phẩm *máy phun sương tạo độ ẩm mini* tại website này của chúng tôi

Dao cắt được gia công có độ cứng cao, độ bền thấp, khả năng chống mài mòn, sắc bén,… hỗ trợ trong các thao tác cắt gọt, đáp ứng phổ biến nhu cầu dùng khác nhau.

Bộ cưa mang độ cứng lên tới HRC50 với kết cấu cưa răng đôi cho công suất cắt kép sắt bén hơn, mau chóng hơn trên mọi vật liệu cắt. Cấu trúc khóa an toàn cho độ ổn định và an toàn hơn trong những thao tác sử dụng và lưu trữ.

Tua vít được kiểu dáng với độ nghiêng mang độ cứng một mực tương trợ rẻ trong các thao tác căn vặn hoặc nới lỏng những chiếc ốc vít. Tay cầm kìm mang độ dài mở rộng 110mm hỗ trợ trong những thao tác với nguyên tắc đòn bẩy như vặn vẹo mở nắp chai.
Xem thêm các *sản phẩm công nghệ thông minh* tại Ruby.vn


----------

